# How long before treatment starts?



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

Hello girls

My first consultation is 21st Sept.  How long am I likely to wait before I can get started?  I know I need to be matched with a recipient but the Dr at Bourn Hall said they have loads of ladies waiting for donors so that side of things should be quite quick. 

Do all the tests take a long time to come back? am going to get HIV,hep b+c done Mon on nhs.

Carrie x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

Going by my cycle i had my inital consultation around the 16th of may,the following week i had my counciling by this time i had my blood results back and i was matched pratically str8 away i did had a few hold ups with doc`s and recipiant`s af.At ur inital consultation u have ur charaistics done and i think they always have a rough idea who u are matched with but carnt say anything til ur bloods are back and make sure blood groups etc are same,i wud say it takes roughly around 8weeks but depends on clinic to clinic,Like i say i had my consultation about 16th may in that time i had consultation,councilling,blood results,matched and iam now on day16 of downregging and ready to start stimms on monday,Goodluck with ur consltation time does fly by hun

love kelly


----------



## seabreeze (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Kelly,

Thanks for that.  Hopefully if all is ok I will be able to start treatment right at the beginning of the new year   oh I just cant wait!!

 with your stimming tommorrow !!!  

Carrie xx


----------

